# Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???



## zAiMoN (8. Juli 2009)

Wie viele Koi sollte man als erstes zusammen einsetzen? 

reichen 1-2 ? oder lieber 3-4 ?? fühlen sich ja in gemeinschaft eh wohler ..

gruß simon


----------



## CoolNiro (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

Kommt auf den Teich an,
wie groß ist er den.

Gibts ein Bild?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## rainthanner (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

3 würde ich mindestens meinen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

Koi fühlen sich in Gesellschaft am wohlsten, also auch min. 2, besser 3 oder 4


----------



## zAiMoN (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

also erstmal 3 und nach und nach kommen weitere hinzu... 

sollten dann die später reinkommen die gleiche größe haben?

und mein nachbar sagte das die goldfische die noch drin sind raus müssen weil sie __ parasiten haben die die hochgezüchteten kois krank machen können , müssen __ graskarpfen und gründlinge auch raus??

Gruß simon


----------



## superfee03 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

Hallo Simon 

 Wenn Deine vorhandenen Fische __ Parasiten haben, würde ich die auf jeden Fall rausschmeißen!
Die Größe von den neuen ist an und für sich egal.

 Gruß Sigrid


----------



## zAiMoN (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

Hallo, nein ich habe nicht gesagt das sie welche haben , sind alle gesund, aber mein nachbar , selber großer koikichi hatte das gesagt weil die koi ja so hochgezüchtet sind und halt anfällig für irgendwelche __ goldfisch __ parasiten wenn die welche hätten hab ich ja nich getestet.

achja kois wachsen ziemlich schnell ne 
meinte nur das sie alle in etwa gleichgroß sind ...

sollte ich vorm koikauf ne wasserprobe mitnehmen und beim händler testen lassen? gute idee oder?

gruß simon


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*



superfee03 schrieb:


> Wenn Deine vorhandenen Fische __ Parasiten haben, würde ich die auf jeden Fall rausschmeißen!



Hallo Sigrid,

Du hast ja eine sehr zweifelhafte Einstellung gegenüber Lebewesen...


Christine, 
der bei solchen Aussagen die Galle hochkommt


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

hast du meine beiden Fragen gelesen, Simon ?


----------



## zAiMoN (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

is ca. 20000l mache morgen ein bild wenns gutes wetter ist, die fische die jetzt noch drin sind fühlen sich so wohl wie noch nie , bei dem klaren wasser 


gruß simon


----------



## Olli.P (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

Hallo Simon,

tu dir und deinen neuen Koi einen gefallen und fang die Goldis vorher raus und gib sie in gute Hände. 

Spätestens in sagen wir mal einem Jahr, wirst du froh sein wenn du keine Goldis mehr im Teich bei deinen Koi hast....

Und ihnen den Stress vom Goldi fangen erspart hast. 

Jedenfalls ist es mir so mit den __ Shubunkin der Kinder ergangen. 

Die hatten sich, wie auch immer, auf alle Teiche verteilt. Obwohl sie eigentlich nur in den 4500L Pflanzenteich eingesetzt waren..........


----------



## superfee03 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

Hallo Blumenelse

Wie kommst du darauf das ich eine Zweifelhafte Einstellung habe ??

Gruß Sigrid


----------



## Olli.P (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

Hi,

wahrs. deswegen.....



> Wenn Deine vorhandenen Fische __ Parasiten haben, würde ich die auf jeden Fall rausschmeißen!



Weil da steht nicht, wohin oder 

Daher kann man sowas auch in den falschen Hals bekommen.........


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

Hallo Sigrid,

lies Dir doch Dein Posting noch mal durch. Wenn Du nicht verstehst, was ich meine, dann hast Du eine zweifelhafte Einstellung gegenüber Lebewesen. Wenn Du es verstehst, hast Du es nur unglücklich formuliert.

Ein Tier, dass (unfreiwillig) in meiner Obhut ist, wird nicht "rausgeschmissen" weil es __ Parasiten hat, sondern es wird ihm geholfen. 

Übrigens ist gar nicht erwiesen, dass Simons Fische Parasiten haben, sondern dies eine Behauptung seines Nachbarn.

Edit: Olli hat es verstanden!


----------



## GG aus GL (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

Hallo Olli,

warum soll man bitte keine Goldis und Kois zusammen halten?

Meine 6 Kois und die 10 Goldis schwimmen immer zusammen...

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## ebo (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

Was hatte ihre Kritik mit dem Thema zu tun? Kritisiere doch nicht immer nur einseitig.

Zurück zum Thema:

Wenn es ein Erstbesatz ist würde ich warten bis der Filter eingelaufen ist. Am besten mit Starterbakterien.
Anschließend kann man sich an folgende Faustformel halten:

Ideal: 3000 Liter pro Koi
Normal: 1000-2000 Liter pro Koi.

Das ganze ist aber von sehr vielen Faktoren abhängig. 
U.a. Filterung, Lage des Teiches ( Schatten, Sonne )


In deinem 20000 Liter Teich würde ich dann 7-8 Koi einsetzen.


----------



## robsig12 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

Hallo Leute, 

mal locker durchfedern. Es wird wegen dem Besatz immer verschiedene Meinungen geben.

Meiner Meinung nach erst nach ca 8 Wochen mal 3 Koi einsetzen, bis der Filter eingelaufen ist, nach 6- 8 Monaten auf max 15 Koi bei 200000 Liter gehen. 

Aber da hat jeder seine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

Hallo,

damit Ihr wieder in Ruhe über das Thema "Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz???" diskutieren könnt, hab ich meinen kleinen Streit mit EBO mal in die Trashbox verschoben. 

Falls es jemanden interessiert, hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=23553


----------



## Olli.P (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

Hi Gerd,



			
				GG aus GL schrieb:
			
		

> warum soll man bitte keine Goldis und Kois zusammen halten?



Das hab ich nie nicht geschrieben. 

Meine Zeilen:



			
				Olli.P schrieb:
			
		

> tu dir und deinen neuen Koi einen gefallen und fang die Goldis vorher raus und gib sie in gute Hände.
> 
> Spätestens in sagen wir mal einem Jahr, wirst du froh sein wenn du keine Goldis mehr im Teich bei deinen Koi hast....
> 
> ...



Man beachte hier den letzten Satz!!

Ist auch nur meine Pers. Meinung!!


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*



> Wenn es ein Erstbesatz ist würde ich warten bis der Filter eingelaufen ist. Am besten mit Starterbakterien.
> Anschließend kann man sich an folgende Faustformel halten:
> 
> Ideal: 3000 Liter pro Koi
> ...



Kommt vor allem drauf an ob Kois mit 30cm oder mit z.B
70cm eingesetzt werden, ab einer bestimmten Größe
ist die Faustformel Liter pro Fisch hinfällig, da gehts
dann nach Liter pro Kilo Fisch


----------



## ebo (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

Da gebe ich dir Recht Coolniro.

Aber wenn du in einem Teich mit 20000 Litern 15 Koi einsetzt was machst du dann wenn die Groß werden?

Dann hast du wieder das Problem das du sie, ich will ja vernünftig diskutieren, gut und artgerecht woanders unterbringst.

Meine Meinung.
Nur 7-8 Koi.

Da sie wachsen, und das bei Koi recht schnell, ist es der ideale Besatz.


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

Von 15 koi in 20.000 Liter hat hier niemand
etwas geschrieben.

robsig12 hat von 200.000 Litern geschrieben

Mit acht 70cm Fischen wirst Du bei 20.000
Liter keine Freude haben...aber das muss
jeder selber wissen und seinen Medizinschrank
dementsprechend einrichten...

...und das Wort "artgerecht" find ich bei üblich
praktizierter Koihaltung eh sehr unpassend.
Es gibt aber auch viele lobenswerte Ausnahmen


----------



## GG aus GL (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

Hallo zusammen,

Mal ein Input von mir als Einsteiger beim Teich und langjähriger Aquarianer.
Ich habe ca. 13.000 Liter; jage das Wasser ca. 1 mal pro Stunde durch den Filter mit UV-Lampe und habe 6 Kois mit ca. 10 - 12 cm im Teich.
Der Koi-Händler meinte beim Kauf
"Bei Ihrer Teichgröße können Sie locker 10 -12 Kois in den Teich setzen" 
Da staunt der Laie...und denkt da will jemand nur mehr verkaufen...

Nun meine Frau möchte gerne noch einen "Schwarz/Weißen" und einen "Dreifarbigen"... 
Bis jetzt konnte ich den Wunsch blockieren... denn ich meine mit 6 Kois wird unsere "Pfütze" irgendwann gut bestückt sein...

Selbst wenn ich die optimale Technik hätte, dann glaube ich mit meinen 6 Kois bin ich bei 13 m³ gut ausgelastet... wenn die Tiere groß werden was ich heute nicht sagen kann.

So dann bin ich mal auf Euer Feedback gespannt.

LG
Gerd


----------



## robsig12 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

Hallo Gerd,

genau das ist die richtige Einstellung. 
Man kann mit mehr Technik zwar vieles angenehmer für die Fische gestalten, aber deshalb haben sie doch wenig Lebensraum, obwohl die Wasserwerte stimmen. 
Die Technik musst bei 12 Koi bei 12000 Liter fast jährlich teuer anpassen, da die grösser werden, mehr fressen, mehr kakern usw. das bedeutet bessere Technik und mehr Medizin und Mittelchen usw. usw.und viel mehr Kosten für die Anschaffung, und Energie usw. usw....

Ich habe selbst seit Ostern heuer 5 Koi, und baue im nächsten Jahr meine Pfütze auf ca. 13.000 Liter um, da diese sehr schnell wachsen. 

Evtl. nehme ich noch einen schönen Koi dann mit in den Teich, dies reicht dann aber auch.


----------



## ebo (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

Ich denke aber das er sich verschrieben hat. Bei 200.000 Liter und 15 Kois wäre der Teich eher unterbesetzt.
Der Threadstarter spricht von 20.000 Litern und darauf habe ich mich bezogen.

Gerd du hast eine gute Einstellung. Dein Koibesatz ist passend für den Teich. 

Wichtig ist aber immer eine gute Filterung.


----------



## zAiMoN (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

hehe hier is ja was passiert  

naja auf jeden fall muss jetzt noch ein 2ter teich gebaut werden für die jetzigen teichbewohner dazu muss aber erst eine wurzel entfernt werden 

gruß simon


----------



## zAiMoN (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> hast du meine beiden Fragen gelesen, Simon ?



hier bilder das vom teich ist älter die anderen von heute


----------



## CoolNiro (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

Tja, was soll man da sagen...

nimm das bitte nicht persönlich,
aber das ist kein Koiteich :?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## zAiMoN (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

wieso? die fische kommen doch raus ..

zu klein? 

gruß simon


----------



## ebo (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

Mach mal ein Übersichtsfoto von dem Teich. Dann kann man das besser erkennen. Einfach ins Wasser knipsen bringt selten schöne Bilder. 

Die Sichtbarkeit der Folie ist für mich ein Dorn im Auge.

Das würde ich als erstes ändern. Du könntest dir diese länglichen Plastikblumenschalen kaufen. Diese wo man zb Geranien am Balkon hängt.

Die hängst du einfach vor den Bereichen wo man die Folie sieht. Dann unten Löcher rein und bepflanzen mit Wasserpflanzen. Und wenn du das rundherum machen musst. 
Oder irgendwie mehr Wasser rein.

Den Rest kann man nur mit einer Gesamtübersicht beurteilen.


----------



## zAiMoN (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*



ebo schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Übersichtsfoto von dem Teich. Dann kann man das besser erkennen. Einfach ins Wasser knipsen bringt selten schöne Bilder.
> 
> Die Sichtbarkeit der Folie ist für mich ein Dorn im Auge.
> 
> ...




ja der teich ist ja noch nicht fertig , es wird ja noch gearbeitet boden saubergemacht und so sonnendeck wird gebaut , wasserfall usw., was fürne übersicht genau? 
und das foto vom teich ist ja paar monate alt da is jetzt mehr wasser drin . die anderen fotos sollten wasser und die derzeitigen fische zeigen und wieviel platz die haben..

gruß simon


----------



## ebo (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

Ah jo.  Wenn der Teich nun mehr Wasser hat sieht man ev. die Folie nicht mehr.
Aber auf den Bildern hier im Thread sieht man sie halt.

Ich persönlich finde es halt sehr störend, wenn man die ganze Zeit auf die Folie glotzt.
Der Teich kann noch so schön sein aber man meint immer das der Teich zu wenig Wasser hat.
Und schön sieht das auch nicht aus.

Naja Gesamtübersicht wo man quasi den gesamten Teich und das drum herum sieht. Ev. kann man dir ja noch weitere Tips der Randgestaltung geben.

Aber lass dich nicht entmutigen.
Ich habe meinen Teich 4x umgebaut. Mit jedem Mal lernt man dazu. Allerdings kost das auch 4x Geld 

Wichtig ist das DIR der Teich gefällt. Was dir später nicht gefällt wirst du selber erkennen und ändern. Leider ist das später Kostspielig und Aufwendig.


----------



## zAiMoN (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

hier vom haus aus :

@ ebo , ist ja nich mein erster teich den ich baue


----------



## ebo (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

Wichtig wäre, dass du *eine* Höhe der Folie hast. Dadurch kannst du das Wasser schonmal bis oben einlassen und man sieht die Folie nicht.

Dann Steine drauf etc. 
Ich persönlich würde nicht mit diesen Platten arbeiten. Zumindest nicht rund herum aber das ist Geschmacksache.

Die Rohre die man da sieht kommen aber noch weg du willst das Wasser über einen Wasserfall einlaufen lassen?

Wenn nicht empfehle ich dir den Einlauf ca. 20cm unter der Wasseroberfläche mittels einer Foliendurchführung zu installieren.
Sieht man dann nicht mehr.

Den Pumpenschlauch kannst du irgendwie unter Steinen verstecken.

Ansonsten im Hintergrund mehr Bepflanzung. Ne Uferzone wäre schön dann sähe das Ganze schon total anders aus.


----------



## zAiMoN (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*



ebo schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre, dass du *eine* Höhe der Folie hast. Dadurch kannst du das Wasser schonmal bis oben einlassen und man sieht die Folie nicht.
> 
> Dann Steine drauf etc.
> Ich persönlich würde nicht mit diesen Platten arbeiten. Zumindest nicht rund herum aber das ist Geschmacksache.
> ...




ja ebo , die steine liegen da nur provisorisch die folie wird man später nicht mehr sehen , erstmal wird jetzt vom haus aus gesehen rechts ein sonnen deck gebaut dann ist schon mal die ecke vom folienrand verdeckt damit das weiter geht muss erstmal eine wurzel weg von einer __ eibe das nächste woche passiert . also hab ja nich soviel zeit leider, will nur fische sehen und das der filter läuft 

der wasserfall wird warscheinlich noch mit zusätzlichen pumpe laufen wegen der unüberwindbaren steigung  von filter zu pflanzenfilter und wasserfall  vielleicht wird der noch tiefer gelegt


aber was sagst du abgesehen von dem drum herum von der größe her? 

ach ja das rohr links is vom filter und bringt strömung !
gruß simon


----------



## katja (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> is ca. 20000l



also nach den bildern kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, wo du da 20000 l versteckt haben willst..... 




zAiMoN schrieb:


> die fische die jetzt noch drin sind fühlen sich so wohl wie noch nie , bei dem klaren wasser



auch klares wasser habe ICH nicht gesehen.... 

und ist in diesem teich auch nur eine pflanze??


----------



## zAiMoN (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*



katja schrieb:


> also nach den bildern kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, wo du da 20000 l versteckt haben willst.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





durch tiefe , aber der teich ist doch noch nich fertig


----------



## katja (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

warum sind dann schon die fische drin?


----------



## zAiMoN (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*



katja schrieb:


> warum sind dann schon die fische drin?



weil das die fische vom alten teich sind, der teich ist schon 1 jahr alt ..


----------



## ebo (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*

Für die Strömung mach das Rohr ca. 20cm unter die Wasseroberfläche so wie ich es dir beschrieben habe. Strömung hast du dann trotzdem. Man sieht aber das Rohr nicht mehr.

Die Größe ist ok. 20m3 ist ein Teich. Aber auch das halt nur begrenzt. Setz da nicht zu viele Fische ein. 
Die ********n dir im wahrsten Sinne die Bude voll.

Den Bachlauf würde ich auch mit einer extra Pumpe speisen. Ev. kannst du oberhalb am Einlauf einen kleinen Pflanzenfilterteich ( ca. 2mx1mx0,5m) anlegen und den dann in den Bachlauf überlaufen lassen? 

Der Bachlauf sorgt dann für zusäztlichen Sauerstoff und der Pflanzenfilter tut sein übriges.
Zum Filter:

Wie sieht denn deine Filtertechnik überhaupt aus? Bei 20.000 Litern und einer Filterung von 20.000l / h brauchst du schon einen Filter, der das abkann.

Wenn du aber den Pflanzenfilter baust, kannst du einen kleineren Filter nehmen. So eine 12.000l Pumpe. 8.000l dann über den Pflanzenfilter. Somit auch stündliche Filterung.

Bzgl. des Wasser. Es ist im Moment nicht wirklich klar. Hast du eine UVC Lampe am laufen wenn ja wieviel Watt. Für deine 20.000 l würde ich dir eine 55 Watt UVC empfehlen.

Anbei mal ein Bild was ich mit dem Randbereich meine. Zumindest einen Teilbereich würde ich so machen. Zu deinen Platten würde Sandstein passen.  Auf dem Bild siehst du auch klares Wasser. Ich habe eine 75 Watt UVC 24h laufen.

@Katja

In dem Schwimmbereich der Koi ist auch keine Pflanze. Wird von meinen Koi aufgefressen. Dafür sind drum herum genug Pflanzen. Die Giftstoffe werden zusätzlich durch einen Pflanzenfilter entzogen. 
Also man kann in einem Koiteich auch ohne Pflanzen auskommen.


----------



## zAiMoN (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wieviele Koi bei Erstbesatz ???*



ebo schrieb:


> Für die Strömung mach das Rohr ca. 20cm unter die Wasseroberfläche so wie ich es dir beschrieben habe. Strömung hast du dann trotzdem. Man sieht aber das Rohr nicht mehr.
> 
> Die Größe ist ok. 20m3 ist ein Teich. Aber auch das halt nur begrenzt. Setz da nicht zu viele Fische ein.
> Die ********n dir im wahrsten Sinne die Bude voll.
> ...



ja ebo , das rohr hab ich eigentlich nur wegen dem vielen regen dem wasserstand angepasst aber das wirD später noch kaschiert, es bringt aber auch viel sauerstoff in den teich wenn es tiefer drin ist..

mit dem klaren wasser kommt das nicht so richtig rüber hier im internet
also auf den fotos sieht es so aus als wäre es grau/grün , aber der bodengrund ist ja auch nich sauber aber ich kann alles erkennen man kann den aufkleber der oase pumpe lesen , also die bodengrundgestaltung ist noch ein anderes thema 

pflanzenfilter ist noch ein anderes thema das war auch eingeplant wird aber wegen der steigung von filter zu pflanzfilter anders geplant 

also filter - pflanzfilter - wasserfall - absetzbecken -zulauf teich

infos über meine filteranlage in meinem profil 
uvc 75W !!!

achso zu der größe , ich mein es halten soviele kois in viel zu kleinen teichen traurig aber war , ich habe es nicht vor zu übertreiben , würde sonst den teich noch doppelt so groß machen wenn ich könnte


----------

